# Display for my sister... TCL LE48FHDF3300ZTA



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My sister's TV went out on her and she wants to pick up something in the $500 range. At this point we are looking at a TCL LE48FHDF3300ZTA 48-Inch 1080p 240Hz LED HDTV at Amazon for $575 with a 4 year in-home warranty.

She wants something quick... like Saturday delivery, which is only an extra $9 with Prime. $584 in her house on Saturday. 

I think this is reasonable enough.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

At that price, I am thinking that is going to be pretty tough to beat, Especially as a 4 year warranty is figured in.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is pretty much what I figured as I was searching around.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to admit that I've never heard of TCL. :scratch: Until now anyways. :hide:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The first time I saw them was on Amazon a few months ago. I think they use to make sets for RCA.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They are one of the biggest mftrs in China but I have not found any info on their products being made for the US market.


----------

